# Welche Rute für Multirolle



## spinner14 (28. Januar 2008)

Hallo, ich suche nach einer Rute zum fischen auf Zander und Hecht,sie sollte ein Wurfgewicht von ca.50-60 gramm haben und 1.80 bis max 2.30m lang sein.
Ich möchte mit der Rute mit Wobblern fischen bis max. 15 cm länge und abundzu mal mit Blinkern,Gufis usw.
Ich möchte höchstens 130-140 Euro ausgeben

Danke schonmal im Voraus für alle Antworten


----------



## PureContact (28. Januar 2008)

*AW: Welche Rute für Multirolle*

hmmm so ne schwere rute?
biste dir da sicher?


----------



## spinner14 (28. Januar 2008)

*AW: Welche Rute für Multirolle*

Ne sicher nicht.Am besten leichter,ich dachte aber dass das Wurfgewicht angebracht ist.An was für ein Wg hast du denn gedacht,denn ich möchte auch schonmal 30-35 auswerfen meinste die hier reicht http://www.angelsport-schirmer.info...36332&osCsid=2c163914217ab1ddd9d2365092c011d4


----------



## Taxidermist (28. Januar 2008)

*AW: Welche Rute für Multirolle*

Ich möchte mir für den gleichen Einsatzzweck im Frühjahr eine Berkley Signa Cast holen.
Pike Cast 2,45m 40-100g 99,95€ beim Stollenwerk.Leider bin ich zu blöd einen Link hier
rein zu setzen,aber du kannst ja selber mal schauen.

Taxidermist


----------



## spinner14 (28. Januar 2008)

*AW: Welche Rute für Multirolle*

Ja die Rute kenn ich,hatte sie selbst schon in der Hand.Aber die ist für mich viel zu schwer.


----------



## welszander71 (28. Januar 2008)

*AW: Welche Rute für Multirolle*

willst du rotaugen fangen?kauf dir ne jerke mit ca.100 g wg.
gruss:welszander


----------



## Franky D (28. Januar 2008)

*AW: Welche Rute für Multirolle*

willste die rute net etwas länger wählen??? würd ich schon machen weil dann kannste dich mal bei der preisklasse bei sportex umsehen


----------



## spinner14 (28. Januar 2008)

*AW: Welche Rute für Multirolle*

Ja,ich möchte sowohl vom Boot als auch vom Ufer fischen,meint ihr da wäre eine längere Rute im Vorteil und wenn wie lang?


----------



## spinner14 (28. Januar 2008)

*AW: Welche Rute für Multirolle*

@welszander71 nein für Rotaugen habe ich eine Matchrute.Für was brauch ich eine 100gramm Rute wenn ich max. mit 35 gramm auswerfe.Ich habe lieber etwas mehr Gefühl im Drill!


----------



## spinner14 (28. Januar 2008)

*AW: Welche Rute für Multirolle*

Hallo habe mir jetzt mal ein paar Sportex-Ruten angeschaut.Mir persönlich gefällt diese hier,aber die Rute ist 3.00Meter lang.meint ihr das ist nicht zu lang http://www.angler-oase.de/index.html?jerk-baits_+_ruten.htm    ;+


----------



## PureContact (28. Januar 2008)

*AW: Welche Rute für Multirolle*

willst du jerken dann schon wobbler und sonst is die jackson echt gut!


----------



## spinner14 (28. Januar 2008)

*AW: Welche Rute für Multirolle*

Ja,jerken,twitchen aber kann man mit der 35 gramm auswerfen und führen?


----------



## kohlie0611 (28. Januar 2008)

*AW: Welche Rute für Multirolle*



Taxidermist schrieb:


> Ich möchte mir für den gleichen Einsatzzweck im Frühjahr eine Berkley Signa Cast holen.
> Pike Cast 2,45m 40-100g 99,95€ beim Stollenwerk.Leider bin ich zu blöd einen Link hier
> rein zu setzen,aber du kannst ja selber mal schauen.
> 
> Taxidermist


mit der obrig erwähnten angel ich selber momentan (noch bis Donnerstag:c) und ich fische damit ohne props mit 4rer mepps z.B. und hab mehr als ausreichen "kontakt" zu meinen ködern und auch die bisserkennung ist einwandfrei.wenn du auch noch ein wenig wurfweite brauchst würd ich mir beim multiangeln eine etwas längere(min. 2,40m) holen bei dem wg.
gruß carsten#h


----------



## PureContact (28. Januar 2008)

*AW: Welche Rute für Multirolle*

wenn du jerken willst würde ich ne schöne rute bis 120 g suchen!


----------



## CatchAndReleaseIt (29. Januar 2008)

*AW: Welche Rute für Multirolle*

Ein Fall für die H.S.Titan Baitcaster ...


----------



## Mendener (29. Januar 2008)

*AW: Welche Rute für Multirolle*



spinner14 schrieb:


> Hallo habe mir jetzt mal ein paar Sportex-Ruten angeschaut.Mir persönlich gefällt diese hier,aber die Rute ist 3.00Meter lang.meint ihr das ist nicht zu lang http://www.angler-oase.de/index.html?jerk-baits_+_ruten.htm    ;+




Viel zu lang zum jerken ...


----------



## Taxidermist (29. Januar 2008)

*AW: Welche Rute für Multirolle*

Anfangs war die Rede von einer Rute zum Kunstköderfischen(Wobbler),also eine Casting Rute,jetzt ist die Rede vom Jerken!Was den nun?
Einen Zwitter gibt es da meiner Ansicht nach nicht!

Taxidermist

P.S.:Eine Rute die den zunächst gestellten Anforderungen nahe kommt,wäre noch die
Jackson STL 2 2,70m 30-70g 99,95€ ebenfalls von Stollenwerk


----------



## bazawe (29. Januar 2008)

*AW: Welche Rute für Multirolle*

Schau Dich mal bei der Calyber Serie von DAM um, da müßte was passendes dabei sein.

Gruß bazawe


----------



## spinner14 (29. Januar 2008)

*AW: Welche Rute für Multirolle*

Ich möchte eine Rute mit der ich Wobbler twitchen kann, ich denke dass eine Jerkrute nicht das richtige für mich ist.Was will ich mit einem Wg von 120gramm wenn ich nur 35 auswerfen will.Also empfehlt mir bitte nicht Ruten mit einem Wg von 100gramm oder mehr.Vielleicht habe ich mich falsch ausgedrückt,ich suche eine Rute mit der ich sowohl Wobbler als auch Blinker gut führen kann.


----------



## spinner14 (29. Januar 2008)

*AW: Welche Rute für Multirolle*

Ich denke die Rute von Jackson mit 9-38 Wg un 2.15m wäre für meine Angelei geeignet,oder?


----------



## spinner14 (29. Januar 2008)

*AW: Welche Rute für Multirolle*

Ich habe noch ein paar Ruten Gefunden

HS Signature Troller 2,20m 1,16m Gewicht:140gr WG:10-45gr 

Berkley Skeletor2 od. 1 Cast 

*D.A.M. Calyber Baitcast 213 Wg:10-42*

*Jackson STL 2 - Baitcast Rute 2,70m 30-75g*

Pezon & Michel Specialist Power Feeling - 198cm, 10-35gr. - Baitcastrute

Hat jemand von euch schonmal eine der Ruten gefischt und kann sie empfehlen?


----------



## Chrizzi (29. Januar 2008)

*AW: Welche Rute für Multirolle*

Rozemejer Gentle Jerk (oder so ähnlich) 30-60g Die ist auch nicht ganz so hart.


----------



## carphunter85 (29. Januar 2008)

*AW: Welche Rute für Multirolle*

Fische die Rozemeijer Jerk&Buck, ist 2.4m lang und hat 30-60gr. Nehme die für größere Gummis, Wobbler und kleine Jerks. 

Würde dir aber generell zu einer Rute von min.50gr raten, du kannst zwar mit ner 30gr. Rute gut fischen, aber wenn du mal nen größeren Köder fischen willst ist die schon eher ungeeignet. Und du bekommst bei ner härteren Rute den Anschlag besser durch, und hast bei größeren Fischen mehr Reserven. Es sei denn du willst auf Barsch oder Forellen fischen...


----------



## spinner14 (29. Januar 2008)

*AW: Welche Rute für Multirolle*

Gut danke für den Tip ich habe noch keine Erfahrung vom Fischen mit Multis deshalb frag ich soviel|supergri
Ich werde mir mal die jackson stl2 baitcast anschauen.


----------



## spinner14 (29. Januar 2008)

*AW: Welche Rute für Multirolle*

Achso wie viel kostet denn die Jerk&Buck??


----------



## carphunter85 (29. Januar 2008)

*AW: Welche Rute für Multirolle*

Was für nen Vorteil hast du eigendlich mit ner Multi? Wenn du nicht grad jerken, oder mit echt großen Ködern fischen willst, sehe ich da keinen Vorteil. Fische lieber Stationär... 

Lasse mich aber gern eines besseren belehren.


----------



## carphunter85 (29. Januar 2008)

*AW: Welche Rute für Multirolle*

Gute Frage... Ist länger her, als ich die gekauft habe...


----------



## spinner14 (29. Januar 2008)

*AW: Welche Rute für Multirolle*

Also ich weiß nicht ob ich ein Vorteil mit ner Multirolle habe.Ich möchte einfach etwas neues ausprobiern,da ich bisher nur mit statio gefischt habe.


----------



## spinner14 (29. Januar 2008)

*AW: Welche Rute für Multirolle*

ich fische im Moment eine 2.70 Skeletor -28grWg mit ner 2500er TP.Ich wollte mir noch eine schwerere Rute kaufen und da habe ich mir halt überlegt eine Rute zum Fischen mit Multi zu holen.


----------



## carphunter85 (29. Januar 2008)

*AW: Welche Rute für Multirolle*

Wirkt auf mich halt irgendwie wie ne Modeerscheinung...

Aber ähnlich wars bei mir auch, mal was neues probieren. Sehe eben nur keine Vorteile. Mal von den zuvor beschriebenen Ausnahmen abgesehen.


----------



## spinner14 (29. Januar 2008)

*AW: Welche Rute für Multirolle*

Ja kann schon sein,aber welche Nachteile hat eine Multi denn?


----------



## carphunter85 (29. Januar 2008)

*AW: Welche Rute für Multirolle*

Das Werfen ist Komplizierter, oder sagen wir am Anfang ungewohnt. Man braucht etwa nen halben Angeltag, um damit klar zu kommen. Ich finde die andere Rutenhaltung ungewohnt, und kleine/leichte Köder lassen sich schlecht werfen. Auch hast du ja ne viel geringere Übersetzung, darum kurbelt man schon ganz schön... Wobei das natürlich alles ne Sache der gewöhnung ist... 

Kenne auch Leute, die lieber Multi fischen, ich aber nicht. Aber wie du schon sagtest, ist mal was anderes, also warum nicht.


----------



## spinner14 (29. Januar 2008)

*AW: Welche Rute für Multirolle*

Ja aber ich wollte mir die Abu Revo Stx-l kaufen und die hat eine übersetzung von *6,4:1*
und da steht dass man mit der Rolle auch Köder mit geringem Gewicht werfen kann.Ein Freund besorgt mir die Rolle aus dem Großhandel für 100€.


----------



## carphunter85 (29. Januar 2008)

*AW: Welche Rute für Multirolle*

Aber wenn du doch eh ne schwere Rute suchst, geh ich mal davon aus, dass du größere Köder fischen möchtest. In diesem Falle würde ich dir dann zur Rozemeijer Power Jerk, oder zur 2 jerk it Raten, haben etwa 100gr. und kosten so etwa 60 (Power Jerk) bzw. 100oios...

Habe auch gesehen, dass es die Jerk and Buck wohl gar nicht mehr gibt, vielleicht Restbestände. Aber der nachfolger sollte wohl die gentle jerk sein.


----------



## Tommi-Engel (29. Januar 2008)

*AW: Welche Rute für Multirolle*



spinner14 schrieb:


> .Ich habe lieber etwas mehr Gefühl im Drill!


Ich hatte mal eine neue Rute, die sah klasse aus, lag super in der Hand, und ich hatte mit ihr einen Aussteiger nach dem anderen......weil sie zu weich war.
Die Rute schaffte es einfach nicht, genug Druck auf den Haken auszuüben.
Mit einer etwas härteren Rute bekam ich die Fische dann auch wieder raus.
Zu Wobblerangeln würde ich Dir eine Rure um 50g empfehlen. Wenn Du auch mal grössere Wobbler nehmem möchtest oder auch mal schleppen willst, darf sie auch ruhig 80g haben.
Aber wie Du siehst, gehen hier die Meinungen auseinander.
Am besten selber mal testen.
Wenn Du eine Rute nur mal mit einer Multi ausprobieren willst, kannst Du auch schnell mal den Triggergriff nachrüsten......, wie steht auf meiner Homepage...


----------



## carphunter85 (29. Januar 2008)

*AW: Welche Rute für Multirolle*

Fische selbst die Shimano Citica, ist auch ne Baitcaster, hat also ne Übersetzung von mehr als 1:1... 
Mir fällt es allerding schwer damit kleine Köder zielgenau zu werfen.


----------



## spinner14 (29. Januar 2008)

*AW: Welche Rute für Multirolle*

Wie viel Wg muss eine Rute denn haben damit ich den Anschlag sauber setzen kann ( mit nem wobbler von 30-40gr)


ach ja ich denke das die Jackson stl2 Baitcast ganz gut für mich geeignet ist.


----------



## Tommi-Engel (29. Januar 2008)

*AW: Welche Rute für Multirolle*



spinner14 schrieb:


> Wie viel Wg muss eine Rute denn haben damit ich den Anschlag sauber setzen kann ( mit nem wobbler von 30-40gr)
> .


 
Wenn Du mich meinst, |kopfkrat
das hatte ich doch geschrieben...




Tommi-Engel schrieb:


> Zu Wobblerangeln würde ich Dir eine Rure um 50g empfehlen. Wenn Du auch mal grössere Wobbler nehmem möchtest oder auch mal schleppen willst, darf sie auch ruhig 80g haben.
> ..


----------



## spinner14 (29. Januar 2008)

*AW: Welche Rute für Multirolle*

Ok ich werde mir mal die stl2 Baitcast anschauen.


----------



## carphunter85 (29. Januar 2008)

*AW: Welche Rute für Multirolle*

Würde bei mittelgroßen Ködern wie Super Shad Rap oder 23er Gummis so um 70gr. nehmen. Für große Köder wie Magnum Bull Dawg, Manns Giga Grub oder große Jerks etwa 100-120gr. nehmen.
Kommt natürlich auch immer drauf an, wie hart die Rute ausfällt...


----------



## spinner14 (29. Januar 2008)

*AW: Welche Rute für Multirolle*

meinst du die Rolle hält das aus?


----------



## Flo-Zanderkönig (29. Januar 2008)

*AW: Welche Rute für Multirolle*

Schau dir mal die P&M Specialist Power Feeling an

mfg Flo


----------



## spinner14 (29. Januar 2008)

*AW: Welche Rute für Multirolle*

Ja die habe ich mir auch schon angeschaut,aber da ich mir jetzt doch eine schwerere Rute kaufen möchte denke ich ist das nicht das richtige.Ich habe ja schon eine Skelli 28gr


----------



## PureContact (29. Januar 2008)

*AW: Welche Rute für Multirolle*



carphunter85 schrieb:


> Das Werfen ist Komplizierter, oder sagen wir am Anfang ungewohnt. Man braucht etwa nen halben Angeltag, um damit klar zu kommen. Ich finde die andere Rutenhaltung ungewohnt, und kleine/leichte Köder lassen sich schlecht werfen. Auch hast du ja ne viel geringere Übersetzung, darum kurbelt man schon ganz schön... Wobei das natürlich alles ne Sache der gewöhnung ist...
> 
> Kenne auch Leute, die lieber Multi fischen, ich aber nicht. Aber wie du schon sagtest, ist mal was anderes, also warum nicht.




Das mit der Übersetzung stimmt nicht!
Es gibt schnelle und langsame Rollen!
Die Abu STX ist z.B. ziemlich schnell!


----------



## Hechtchris (29. Januar 2008)

*AW: Welche Rute für Multirolle*



carphunter85 schrieb:


> Das Werfen ist Komplizierter, oder sagen wir am Anfang ungewohnt. Man braucht etwa nen halben Angeltag, um damit klar zu kommen. Ich finde die andere Rutenhaltung ungewohnt, und kleine/leichte Köder lassen sich schlecht werfen. Auch hast du ja ne viel geringere Übersetzung, darum kurbelt man schon ganz schön... Wobei das natürlich alles ne Sache der gewöhnung ist...
> 
> Kenne auch Leute, die lieber Multi fischen, ich aber nicht. Aber wie du schon sagtest, ist mal was anderes, also warum nicht.



Also wo ist bei ner guten Multi was kompliziert ? Wenn man totaler anfänger ist und eine sehr gute Multi besitzt dann kann sogar einer der seinen ersten wurf macht eine gute Distanz erreichen !

Ich hab eine Calcutta da stelle ich die (wurf oder fliehkraftbremse weis grad nicht wie genau welche heißt xD) einfach stramm ein das das ködergewicht nichts mehr abzieht und dann kann ein anfänger sogar voll durchziehen .... und wenn das ködergewicht nicht gerade kleiner als 20 ist funktioniert dies auch prächtig !

Mein Vater hatte von 10 ersten würfen sehr schöne wurfweiten also das multi fischen schwer ist halte ich für ein gerücht !


----------



## spinner14 (29. Januar 2008)

*AW: Welche Rute für Multirolle*

Selbst wenn ich ein wenig brauche damit zurechtzukommen,werde ich mir eine Multi kaufen.Ich werde am Anfang auch nicht gleich die teuren Illex auswerfen.Aber Übung macht bekanntlich den Meister.


----------



## Tommi-Engel (29. Januar 2008)

*AW: Welche Rute für Multirolle*



spinner14 schrieb:


> Selbst wenn ich ein wenig brauche damit zurechtzukommen,werde ich mir eine Multi kaufen.Ich werde am Anfang auch nicht gleich die teuren Illex auswerfen.Aber Übung macht bekanntlich den Meister.


Du solltest am Anfang auch nicht unbedingt besonders teure Schnüre verwenden...|rolleyes


----------



## Flo-Zanderkönig (29. Januar 2008)

*AW: Welche Rute für Multirolle*

Schwere Köder zu werfen ist auch keine Kunst, erst bei leichten muss die combo perfekt zusammenspielen und das werfen wird schwer. 

mfg Flo


----------



## FisherMan66 (30. Januar 2008)

*AW: Welche Rute für Multirolle*

Ich nehme seit Jahren Multis zum Kunstköderangeln. Wenn Du Dich da einmal richtig eingefuchst hast, wird es Dir mit Sicherheit sehr viel Freude bereiten.
Das kleine Problem ist halt, dass Rute, Rolle und Ködergewicht gut miteinander harmonieren müssen. Je kleiner die Ködergewichte werden, umso wichtiger ist das Zusammenspiel.
Auch wirst Du wahrscheinlich keine Rute finden, die die gesammte Palette der Kunstköder abdeckt.
Die liebste Rute, die ich zum Blinkern oder Wobblerfischen nehme, ist eine 2,70m DAM, Sumo-Royal mit 30-60 WG. Sie ist so eine Art leicht zu händelnde Universalrute. Leider gibt es Sie nicht mehr, aber der Nachfolger scheint die DAM Imperial zu sein. Mit so einer Art Rute würde ich an Deiner Stelle anfangen.

Zum Werfen:

Verlange am Anfang nicht zu viel. Schraub die Ködergewichte nicht zu weit runter. Stell die Wurfbremse so ein, dass der Köder bei leichtem Wippen mit der Rutenspitze langsam und gleichmäßig zu Boden gleitet. Mach schöne, gleichmäßige Würfe. Dazu würde ich Dir raten, am Anfang ganz klassisch den Überkopfwurf auszuführen. Führe die Rute gleichmäßig mit Druck nach vorne, und mach keine abgehackten Bewegungen - Deine Schnur wir es Dir danken.
Für die ersten Würfe würde ich einen 22 oder 30g Effzettblinker empfehlen.
Versuch auch nicht gleich gegen den Wind zu werfen, mit Rückenwind geht es erst einmal leichter. Vielleicht solltest Du zu Anfang mit einer Monofilen beginnen - sehr gut auf der Multi macht sich die "Super-Touch" von Dreamtackle. (gibt es für kleines Geld)

Nach dem Loslassen der Schnur ist Konzentration gefragt, lass den Daumen über der sich drehenden Spule. Sollte sich irgendetwas komisch anhören (Rascheln an der Rolle), drück den Daumen sofort auf die Spule. So kannst Du unnötigen Schnursalat verhindern. Es sieht zwar immer sehr freundlich aus, wenn Du den "Gruß der Multirollenangler" praktizierst (Schnur abziehen mit einer Hand von der Rolle), aber es nervt Dich mit der Zeit.

Wenn Du das dann gut beherrschst, dann kannst Du mit den Ködergewichten runtergehen, oder Köder nehmen, die wesentlich mehr Luftwiderstand bieten.
Klappt auch das alles, sollte auch einem Wechsel zu geflochtener Schnur nichts mehr im Wege stehen.

Denk nur daran, nimmst Du z.B. die REVO von ABU, so sollte die Schnurführung vor dem Wurf in der Mitte der Spule stehen, da sie sich im Wurf leider nicht mitbewegt. Ist aber bei fast allen modernen Baitcastern so. Steht die Schnurführung am Rand, so kostet das unnötig Wurfweite.

Wenn Du den ersten Fisch im Drill hast, wirst Du Dich über Deine Multi freuen. Du hast nämlich zu den an Bord befindlichen Bremsen noch die beste Bremse der Welt dabei - Deinen Daumen.

Mit der Zeit wirst Du, falls Du wirklich Gefallen daran findest, die ein oder andere Spezialrute dazu kaufen.


Revo-STX für nen Hunni???? - Sag Deinem Freund bescheid, ich nehm auch zwei.


----------



## kohlie0611 (30. Januar 2008)

*AW: Welche Rute für Multirolle*

Wie fisherman schon sagt benötigst du einige praxis, die ein oder andere perrücke hatt man am anfang schonmal, aber mit der zeit bekommt man auch ein gewisses gefühl für die richtige einstellung der wurfbremse.wenn du dich mit dem teil erstmal vertraut gemacht hast und du einigermaßen werfen kannst , dannn fallen dir auf einmal ne menge vorteile auf die du bei ner stationär nicht hast(ging mir persönlich auf jeden fall so..).es ist halt nur am anfang etwas gewöhnungsbedürftig,erstmal ist die kurbelei mit ner kleinen multi etwas anders finde ich, die position der rute ist etwas komisch beim halten und beim werfen und du mußt mehr kraft aufbringen um weit zu werfen.aber dann ist mir ein ganz großes plus aufgefallen, grade wenn du viele bäume oder andere hindernisse am wasser hast, kannst du mit hilfe der „daumenbremse“ viel gewagter werfen, die köderkontrolle ist während des fluges wesentlich präziser und du hast auch nicht mehr so viele hemmungen unter oder kurtz vor geäst zu fischen, kleinere hänger lassen sich einfacher lösen und du kommst auch wesentlich schneller an deinen köder ran aufgrund der fast cast auslösetaste wenn sich das vorfach z.b. in den drillingen verhädderd hatt, nix mehr schnurfangbügelumklappen, du brauchst nur selten 2 hände, außer beim werfen vielleicht ab und zu.dein köder ist auch immer während des fluges „gestreckt“ aufgrund der wurfbremse und es gibt nicht mehr so viel tüddel mit dem vorfachh.meiner meinung überwiegen die vorteile einer multi im gegensatz zur stationär,aber geschmackssache sprach der affe|supergri
gruß carsten#h


----------



## CatchAndReleaseIt (30. Januar 2008)

*AW: Welche Rute für Multirolle*



FisherMan66 schrieb:


> Denk nur daran, nimmst Du z.B. die REVO von ABU, so sollte die Schnurführung vor dem Wurf in der Mitte der Spule stehen, da sie sich im Wurf leider nicht mitbewegt. Ist aber bei fast allen modernen Baitcastern so. Steht die Schnurführung am Rand, so kostet das unnötig Wurfweite.
> 
> quote]
> 
> ...


----------



## carphunter85 (30. Januar 2008)

*AW: Welche Rute für Multirolle*

Hmmm.... Also mir sind das zu viele Ding auf die ich achten muss... Bei der Stationär gibts keine Perücken, und soo viel Zeit kostet mich das Bügelöffnen auch nicht... Zudem werfe ich mit der Stationär doch WESENTLICH präziser als mit der Multi, man kann die Schnur ja bremsen.

Wo du allerdings recht hast, ist dass der Köder immer gestreckt fliegt, großer Vorteil bei großen Wobblern! Und Multis sind robuster! Für große Köder ein weiterer Vorteil... 
Und wie Tommy schon geschrieben hat, tote Rute beim Vertikalen. 
Ich hatte letztes Jahr das Vergnügen 2 Karpfen mit der Multi zu fangen, auch wenn der Daumen schmerzt, ist das doch ein super Drill...

Aber ansonsten ist mir das fischen mit der Multi zu gewöhnungsbedürftig... Bleib da lieber bei der Stationär.
Geschmäcker sind halt verschieden...


----------



## Werner G (30. Januar 2008)

*AW: Welche Rute für Multirolle*



carphunter85 schrieb:


> Hmmm.... Also mir sind das zu viele Ding auf die ich achten muss... Bei der Stationär gibts keine Perücken, und soo viel Zeit kostet mich das Bügelöffnen auch nicht... Zudem werfe ich mit der Stationär doch WESENTLICH präziser als mit der Multi, man kann die Schnur ja bremsen.


 
Wenn man viel mit der Multi fischt, dann plazierst Du mit der Multi einen Köder wesentlich besser unter überhängende Zweige oder eine Lücke zwischen den Bäumen als mit der Stationär.
Habe selbst (neben einer Silstar Pro I) zwei ABU 4601 C3. Sehr einfache, robuste Rollen. Möchte auch überhaupt Keine mit höherer Überstzung (5,3:1).
Wenn man es gewöhnt ist, finde ich das einhändige Werfen mit der Multi sogar einfacher.
Ein Kumpel (Karpfenangler) der zum allererstenmal mit der Multi gefischt hat, bekam nicht eine Perücke an dem Samstag!
Es ist einfach nur die jahrelange Gewöhnung an die Stationärrollen.


----------



## spinner14 (30. Januar 2008)

*AW: Welche Rute für Multirolle*

Danke für die ganzen tollen Tips#h.Ich denke ich werde mir für den Anfang erst mal eine etwas schwerere Rute kaufen und wenn ich mich dann auf irgendetwas spezialisiere,kann ich mir ja immer noch eine andere Rute kaufen.


----------



## archie (30. Januar 2008)

*AW: Welche Rute für Multirolle*

Moin, #h

du hast am Anfang mal geschrieben, daß du Wobbler twitchen willst. Das ist mit einer 2,70m langen Rute aber eher mühsam bis unmöglich. Wenn du nicht allzu viel Geld ausgeben willst, aber eine Rute suchst, mit der du Blinker, Spinner bis Größe 5 oder 6 (nach Mepps-Standard), Wobbler (z.Bsp. ABU Tormentor in 11 und 13cm) und ähnliches fischen kannst, dann schau dir mal die Quantum Hypercast Tour Bass an. Ist die Nachfolgerin der Hypercast Bass. Das gute Stück ist 1,80m lang, zweiteilig, hat einen kurzen (ca. 23cm) Griff und eine prima Aktion zum twitchen. Eine schnelle aber sensible Aktion, um dem Wobbler zu beschleunigen und ein Hammerrückgrat um auch große Fische schnell zu bändigen. Ich fisch die Bass mit einer Revo STX, ist einfach nur geil. 
Die neue kostet im Katalog 75,- €.

Kann ich nur empfehlen die Kombo.

Ralf

PS. Da ist kein Wurfgewicht angegeben, nur die Schnurtestangabe von 10-20 lbs., aber ich habe schon den X-Rap Jointed Shad und den Super Shad Rap mit ihr gefischt, die gingen grad noch so. Die haben allerdings auch einen ziemlichen Strömungswiderstand...


----------



## spinner14 (30. Januar 2008)

*AW: Welche Rute für Multirolle*

Ich denke ich werde mir diese Rute mal anschaun 
http://www.angelsport-schirmer.info...36334&osCsid=63e027ba042a08e8cd31716ee08334f7


----------



## spinner14 (1. Februar 2008)

*AW: Welche Rute für Multirolle*

Hallo,fischt jemand von euch die Power-Jerk mit 90 Gramm Wg von Sportex und wenn ist sie zu empfehlen?


----------



## kohlie0611 (1. Februar 2008)

*AW: Welche Rute für Multirolle*



spinner14 schrieb:


> Hallo,fischt jemand von euch die Power-Jerk mit 90 Gramm Wg von Sportex und wenn ist sie zu empfehlen?


Ich hab die Sportex Jerkbait mit 130 g Wg und das ist ein Stahlrohr|supergri meines erachtens nach.Sportex Jerbaitruten sollen mestens sehr steif sein hab ich gehört, ob du mit der noch 30 g Spinner gut werfen kannst glaub ich nicht.Wenn du jezt nach ner Jerkrute suchst die einen großen Kunstköderbereich abdeckt kann ich Dir noch die Piktime mit 100 g nahelegen, da kann man auch nochmal nen 4rer Mepps mit führen.Ansonsten gibt es eine alleskönnende Universalrute im Multibereich nicht meiner Meinung nach, die hab ich nämlich auch schon gesucht#c


----------



## spinner14 (1. Februar 2008)

*AW: Welche Rute für Multirolle*

Jo danke für den Tipp ich wollte eigentlich auch keine ,,Alleskönnerrute'',ich möchte nur eine Rute die stark genug ist dass damit Wobbler bis max.45 Gramm und Blinker von 40 Gramm richtig führen kann.Ich will außerdem die Wobbler auch twitchen können und ich will nich so nen harten Knüppel, bei dem der Drill erst bei Fischen ab 80cm Spaß macht!!!


----------



## Nelson (1. Februar 2008)

*AW: Welche Rute für Multirolle*

schau dir die PENN millenium baitcaster an in der 30-60g version.
habe das vorgängermodell in 40-80g. super geile rute zum wobbeln. aber du hast schon richtig erkannt dass man den wobbler auch richtig führen muss. lieber die rute ein bisschen steifer wählen denn so ein wobbler übt einen ziemlichen wasserwiderstand aus was die rutenspitze sehr leicht durchbiegen lässt. also das bloße werfen ist nicht alles!!

du hast in übrigen ne PN von mir #6 schau mal...


----------



## just_a_placebo (2. Februar 2008)

*AW: Welche Rute für Multirolle*

Kannst dir auch mal die Penn Millenium Jerbait 20-50g anschauen.
Für ne Jerke sicher oft zu weich, aber für große Wobbler und so ganz interessant. Vorallem ist sie auch nur knapp 2m lang. Hab ich durch nen Zufall letztes Jahr günstig bekommen, bisher aber nur einmal getestet. Ich bin zufrieden!  Dazu noch ne Abu Ambassadeur C3 und du hast ne gute und günstige Combo. Die C3 bekommste gebraucht für ~50,- bei eBay....


----------



## spinner14 (2. Februar 2008)

*AW: Welche Rute für Multirolle*

Danke,aber bei der Rolle möchte ich nich sparen.


----------



## spinner14 (2. Februar 2008)

*AW: Welche Rute für Multirolle*

Hallo ich hätte gerne ein paar Infos zu dieser Rute,scheint ja neu im Jackson Programm zu sein,habe auch nichts in der Sufu gefunden,hatte jemand von euch diese Rute schon in der Hand oder hat sie sogar schon gefischt??
Würde mich über Antworten freuen

Jackson STL Pro Emphoria


----------



## spinner14 (4. Februar 2008)

*AW: Welche Rute für Multirolle*

Hallo, fischt von euch jemand diese Rute?
http://www.germantackle.de/Ruten/Ru...dium-Jerkbaitrute-180-cm-20-110-gr::1822.html


----------



## FisherMan66 (4. Februar 2008)

*AW: Welche Rute für Multirolle*



spinner14 schrieb:


> Danke,aber bei der Rolle möchte ich nich sparen.


 

mhhhh..... mit ner ABU C3 kannst Du nicht viel verkehrt machen. Sie ist ein robustes und solides Arbeitstier. Für Dein genanntes Köderspektrum ist die sehr gut geeignet. Die 4601er reicht massig aus.

Wenn Du eine tadellose C3 für kleines Geld schießen kannst, dann ist "Geiz wirklich mal geil" - aber auch nur dann.


----------



## just_a_placebo (4. Februar 2008)

*AW: Welche Rute für Multirolle*

Lass ihn doch!


----------



## spinner14 (4. Februar 2008)

*AW: Welche Rute für Multirolle*

Hallo ich denke ich habe mich jetzt entschieden,für eine Fantasista Yabai Cast 20-60g


----------



## dani_carp (4. Februar 2008)

*AW: Welche Rute für Multirolle*

Ich suche genauso eine Rute wie spinner14 und hab diese hier gefunde. Kennt die jemand?

http://www.angelgeraete-wilkerling....caster-p-11473&cName=ruten-spinnruten-c-32_42


----------



## PureContact (4. Februar 2008)

*AW: Welche Rute für Multirolle*



spinner14 schrieb:


> Hallo ich denke ich habe mich jetzt entschieden,für eine Fantasista Yabai Cast 20-60g


und du hast gesagt, du wolltest sie zum jerken;+;+;+;+


----------



## FisherMan66 (5. Februar 2008)

*AW: Welche Rute für Multirolle*



spinner14 schrieb:


> Ich möchte höchstens 130-140 Euro ausgeben
> 
> Danke schonmal im Voraus für alle Antworten


 
WOW !!!!!
Wo gibt es die Yabai für so kleines Geld ?????
Hast Du da ne gute Quelle????

Oder ist das hier nen Thread: "Wie nehme ich die Boardies elegant hopp, weil mir langweilig ist?"


----------



## spinner14 (5. Februar 2008)

*AW: Welche Rute für Multirolle*

Ne hab ne gute Quelle:vik:


----------



## spinner14 (5. Februar 2008)

*AW: Welche Rute für Multirolle*

@ PureContact: Ich habe gesagt ich will ne Rute mit der man twitchen kann  und Wobbler bis max. 45g führen kann.Habe mir die Rute angeschaut,einfach nur ein Traum wie straff und schnell die Rute ist.


----------



## PureContact (5. Februar 2008)

*AW: Welche Rute für Multirolle*



spinner14 schrieb:


> Ja,jerken,twitchen aber kann man mit der 35 gramm auswerfen und führen?





|kopfkrat|kopfkrat|kopfkrat|kopfkrat
naja


----------



## spinner14 (5. Februar 2008)

*AW: Welche Rute für Multirolle*

Ja hab mich vielleicht ein wenig falsch ausgedrückt, aufjedenfall ist die Rute geil!


----------



## PureContact (5. Februar 2008)

*AW: Welche Rute für Multirolle*

naja,
auch geschmackssache


----------



## spinner14 (5. Februar 2008)

*AW: Welche Rute für Multirolle*

Ich habe die Gelgenheit die Rute für wenig Geld neu zu bekommen und ich denke nich dass man für das Geld was besseres bekommt!


----------



## spinner14 (5. Februar 2008)

*AW: Welche Rute für Multirolle*

Natürlich ist das Geschmackssache.Der eine mag sie der andere halt nicht.Aber schlecht ist dir Rute auf jeden Fall nicht.


----------



## möwe_3 (3. März 2008)

*AW: Welche Rute für Multirolle*

hi, du kannst die nehmen, gut, straf, schnell und für 125 €
aus Erfahrung sind die P&M Ruten ziemlich hart, damit kannst du alles machen, von blinkern bis zum vertikal.
*Pezon & Michel - Specialist Power Feeling 198*



Länge: 198 cm
Wurfgewicht: 10 - 35 g
Transportlänge: 167 cm
Gewicht: 149 g
Teile: 1 +1
http://www.angelcenter-kassel.de/ack/pezon-michel-specialist-power-feeling-198-p-2886.html?cPath=21_198
:vik::vik::vik::vik:


----------

